# Matthew Anderson on the danger of godlessness to black Americans



## Reformed Covenanter (Aug 7, 2022)

Something must be done, for the country North and South has gone mad in its craze for gold, and to gain its selfish end it is willing to sacrifice principle, the Negro, the Bible yea, God himself—I speak it with awe and reverence. But God is our refuge. That is if we honour and serve Him. Are we as a people doing it?

I exceedingly fear and quake for the generations of Negroes which are coming up. It is very evident that God is not in their thoughts. If God be against us who can be for us? Let us arouse if possible our people to a realizing sense of the impending danger.

For the reference, see:









Matthew Anderson on the danger of godlessness to black Americans


Something must be done, for the country North and South has gone mad in its craze for gold, and to gain its selfish end it is willing to sacrifice principle, the Negro, the Bible yea, God himself—I…




reformedcovenanter.wordpress.com

Reactions: Like 2


----------

